# Boat sinking @ ram



## Tom Pace

I don't usually post at 5 am, but I just got word that a boat sank at ram last night....don't know much more, but will post later if I hear more...hopefully not true


----------



## Magic236

I hope it's a rumor. If not I hope and pray all on board are ok.


----------



## HighCotton

Bad news for sure. I hope it's bad info. If it's true, hopefully there were other boats standing by to assist.


----------



## SuperSpook

Update if you hear any more !


----------



## Snagged Line

What is ram ???????


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Nothing new???


----------



## andyyar

Damn tom, i hope thats not the case. We just left the pass this morning at5 am went about 8 miles and turned back around. waves were 3.6 at 4 second intervals. couldnt keep a comfortable planing speed. we are going to try it again at about noon if it backs off a little bit. were in a 38cc and i can see how a monkey boat might have a hard time out there last night if they had trouble with a bilge or something. keep us posted.


----------



## Tom Pace

Got a little more info, it definitely happened, and it was a 33 blackfin. Apparently the other day, the owner of the boat thought that he may have hit a log and noticed minor leaking through the shafts. They went out yesterday morning while it was pretty rough, and just went fishin... They were at the ram powell (only had one yellow), and someone got on the platform and was knee deep in the water, thats when they opened up the fish box to find it full of water. They then looked at the engines and they were completely summered. Luckily, they said there were 2 other boats there, a resmondo, and a bertram...The bertram backed up to the boat, they then actually unloaded all of their tackle, and the boat sank. I think those guys are lucky as hell, and should be very thankful that there were other boats in the area. Regardless, just thought you guys would like to know.


----------



## Splittine

Thank God everyone is safe. Major props to the guys that saved them.


----------



## MulatMayor

I know my buddy Ricky Mcduffie on the Sea Hunter was going to be at the Ram. I will call him and see what he has to say.


----------



## bonita dan

Man I hate to hear that but nice save to the other Capt.for helping out. It was a sloppy confused sea state when we turned around last night. Just wasn't worth it.


----------



## STICK MAN 22

anyone know if it was forum member "SUNDAY-FUNDAY?" he said he was going on an over-nighter and he has a 33 blackfin...hope all is well for whoever it was.


----------



## Midnight Run

Rick mcduffie was going out on the money eater or something like that not the sea hunter


----------



## STICK MAN 22

> *www.fishing (5/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *STICK MAN 22 (5/9/2009)*anyone know if it was forum member "SUNDAY-FUNDAY?" he said he was going on an over-nighter and he has a 33 blackfin...hope all is well for whoever it was.
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing to make you laugh can make you cry.He did say he was going out there and he does have a 33 blackfin
Click to expand...

no kidding. it was either him or it is just really ironic that someone else went on an over-nighter on the same night with the same kind of boat.


----------



## Reel Rowdy

Thank God they are ok! We left Ft Morgan pass about 3pm yesterday to some pretty nasty seas. Kept at it thinking the seas were going to lay down, we crawled out to about 30 miles and the seas just got worse and more confused. We turned around and made it back to Fairhope at midnight after a good azz whooping.


----------



## sniper

I don't think he said he was glad about it. I think he was just trying to make light out of the situation. It was an unfortunate event that could have been avoided. Didn't someone post that he KNEW his boat was leaking but decided to go that far off shore and not even continue to check the billge? :doh


----------



## bluffman2

Dont know if it was Landon aka sunday-funday, but they did go....i helped him load his fuel bladder yesterday morning.........im sure there is alot more to this than what has been posted,so lets wait to HEAR exactly what happened....


----------



## CatCrusher

The boat was out of dauphin island. Not sure about the name


----------



## bluffman2

> *sbarrow (5/9/2009)*The boat was out of dauphin island. Not sure about the name


if thats the case then it wasnt Sunday-funday


----------



## mpmorr

Well, no matter what caused it, thank god no one lost their life.:angel


----------



## bluffman2

> *mpmorr (5/9/2009)*Well, no matter what caused it, thank god no one lost their life.:angel


AMEN Brother


----------



## Downtime2

Just got off the phone with Richard (SnapperaSlapper) Hats off to him, Brian and his Dad on "Boss Man". They were the rescuing vessel. The boat was the Blackfin owned by Sunday-Funday. It was out of Pascagoula. They did hit a log at the mouth of the river. I am not going to go into details on here. Suffice it to say, that crew was very very lucky Hard Times was near. The actual sinking was north of Ram. I'll letS-F speak for himself. Also he is on his way home from Daulphin Isle courtesy of Brians Dad. Talk about good people. Crew made it home safe and sound.......


----------



## bluffman2

Wade thanks for the report.....Glad Landon and crew are safe........Hats off to the rescuing crew........


----------



## wld1985

Wow, Glad they are all ok... Hoppefully they had some insurance, and glad the other guys were there to help out and get most of there tackle and what not off the boat and to save there lives..


----------



## nb&twil

Hate to hear anything like that happening to anyone. But, like everyone already stated, good thing the other boat/crew near hearby and helpful. Hats off to the crew who helped out.


----------



## Big Ed

Man I hate to hear that. That's scary stuff. Glad to hear everyone is alright.


----------



## MSViking

Events like this are exactly why I bought a liferaft two years ago as well as a well stocked ditch bag with waterproof VHF, two epirbs etc..

MScontender


----------



## nb&twil

> *mscontender (5/9/2009)*Events like this are exactly why I bought a liferaft two years ago as well as a well stocked ditch bag with waterproof VHF, two epirbs etc..
> 
> MScontender


good call. anytime you're on the water, there's no such thing as "too careful"


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

Really GLAD all are safe. Thumbs up to the captain and crew of "Hard Times".


----------



## AUtiger01

SnapperSlapper asked me to post this. 



Someone from the Sunday-Funday crew left their wallet. You can PM SS about it.


----------



## Speckulator

If shafts are leaking......shouldn't the stuffing box be repacked immediately??????? :doh:doh:doh

George


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

everyone is safe.... we were taking on water fast enough that 3 bilge pumps couldnt keep up and an electric pump that boss man through us... it was definitely leaking more than around the shaft. but didnt show itself until we stopped. (we ran straight there without stopping) we were triple hooked up, and by the time we cooled and bled the fish and i opened the in-deck box, it was floating. we got up on plane but it was already to late. thanks to the crew on the boss man for saving the day. the only thing that i can figure is that we punctured the hull, ive fixed a few leaking shafts and this was way worse than that.


----------



## bluffman2

Man glad to hear you guys all made it back safe......


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

i can tell you it was a painfull sight. it literally went down within 10 minutes. there was no hope. just a reminder of how quick it can go to shit out there. just completely re-did the whole boat and everything was in perfect conditon.


----------



## David Ridenour

Glad you made it back ok and sorry to hear about your boat. Kudos to the rescuers!


----------



## mdrobe2

Really sorry to hear about that experience. Glad everyone is OK. We need to band together and help one another out while we are fishing, and that sounds like what happened. Kudos to the rescuing crew.


----------



## Gump

We were about 3 miles away listening on the radio. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Who all was on board??


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

i doubt his hummin bird will read bottom at 3000ft.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

glad everyone is ok. i would hate to be in that perdictimate


----------



## Chris V

I'm very sorry to hear about that Landon. At least you saved your gear I just sold you! I'm glad ya'll are OK. I'll call you later.

........I mean this with good humor; I'm glad I didn't go with you!


----------



## bluffman2

> *tunapopper (5/9/2009)*
> 
> ........I mean this with good humor; I'm glad I didn't go with you!


yea...i tried to get off from work to go also...but i couldnt take off......


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

i hear ya chris...... what i've been trying to figure out all day is exactly where the leak was coming from? we struck somthing most likely a small log about 11am i stopped the boat and put it in reverse. then shut it down and dove the boat. not even a scuff on the wheels, the entire driveline was in pristine condition. the port side had a mild vibration for about 30 seconds- and then everything was a ok. we fished our way out to rp. stopping twice and did not take on any water from 11am when we struck the flotsam till 11pm at ram when i realized we had a major problem. (which was not noticed quickly because of the confused seas, it being nighttime, and the fact that we were all hooked up at one time) no water was coming in from either shaft, and i never could find where we were taking on water. the thru-hull's on the boat are pretty low, and with the full load, extra fuel, and all our gear, we were sitting down even lower. once the water got to that level, which took less than 10min we stood no chance. if the shaft would have been leaking we would have noticed much sooner, the 3 bilges would have been running full blast all day. as well as seing water in the hatch, which was opened several times while stopped. either way i'm just glad everyone came out unscathed and we managed to save all our rods and much of our gear. thank god for brian and crew for scooping us up or we might still be out there.... just goes to show you how quick you can get in trouble 90 miles offshore, and a tough lesson learned.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Not trying to judge this senario, but those twin cummings make one hell of a bilge pump.....I have done this before and itwill move some water... Also why would you continue after hitting a log with a vibrating shaft...time to head to the hill.....Just seems like it would not be worth risking the safety of the whole crew and the boat by traveling from the river to the mp block..... then on to the rampowell........ If this would have been 8-10 years agoI feel certain you nor your crew would be lucky enough to tell your story.....


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

we tried to get the hoses off to get the engines to pump the water out, but it was already too late.... and as i stated i dove the boat, and we did not have any damage and did not take on any water until after dark. for 8 hours everything was fine believe me, i made a poor descision, but i wouldnt have headed out had i thought there was any problem whatsover. leaving out of the river whether its the pascagoula or mississippi you are going to hit small stuff, it happens all the time. i dove the boat and checked both shafts before continuing on. we were lucky to be able to bail, and trust me if anyone is second guessing the descison to continue on its me.


----------



## DoubleD

It is easy to arm-chair quarterback, but having been in similar situations I can easily see how everything seemed o.k. I think you guys did everything right. How many people would go through the trouble of diving the boat in those seas after opening the hatches and not seeing anything leaking? 

I'm glad you all made it back safely, you can replace your boat and a little bit of gear but not your lives!


----------



## mpmorr

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (5/9/2009)*we tried to get the hoses off to get the engines to pump the water out, but it was already too late.... and as i stated i dove the boat, and we did not have any damage and did not take on any water until after dark. for 8 hours everything was fine believe me, i made a poor descision, but i wouldnt have headed out had i thought there was any problem whatsover. leaving out of the river whether its the pascagoula or mississippi you are going to hit small stuff, it happens all the time. i dove the boat and checked both shafts before continuing on. we were lucky to be able to bail, and trust me if anyone is second guessing the descison to continue on its me.


Really sorry to hear it was one of us, but very glad no one was hurt and Richard and crew were on station to lend aid. It must have been one heck ofa leak to overwhelm three pumps. Thank god you were saved. Way to go Richard and crew.:bowdown


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

thanks doubled..... its easy to coach from the sidelines but when you have a boat topped off, 100 gallons on the bow, 600 punds of ice and have had the boat on the hill for 2 months you tend to want to fish. when the river is as muddy as its been latley its more strange if you DONT hit something on the way out, although its normally just small stuff- the visibility was nil all the way to the islands. then when you fish for 8 hours and dont have a drop of water in the boat and NO VIBRATION whatsover it just seems natural to continue fishing. no one in there right mind would head 90 miles offshore with a virbrating shaft. the shaft only very mildly vibrated for a minute and stopped, kind of like something got tangled up in it. (i had an old sheet that was tangled on a log do this once while heading out. talk about a bitch to cut out.) either way none of us on the boat even discussed turning around after diving it and seeing that everything was ok. and after fishing in 3 foot seas for a full day with zero water in the bilge it still is shocking how quickly it went down.


----------



## Don White

> *DoubleD (5/9/2009)*It is easy to arm-chair quarterback, but having been in similar situations I can easily see how everything seemed o.k. I think you guys did everything right. How many people would go through the trouble of diving the boat in those seas after opening the hatches and not seeing anything leaking?
> 
> I'm glad you all made it back safely, you can replace your boat and a little bit of gear but not your lives!


+1 

Glad you all are ok! Props to the rescue crew! Really sorry SUNDAY-FUNDAY I can't imagine what a tough pill to swallow this ordeal must be. Hope you had her insured to the hilt. Sounds like you dideverything you could. Again sorry about the boat. DW


----------



## true-king

Sorry to hear about your loss, glad everyone was ok.


----------



## user285

Just wanted to say sorry about your boat butglad you guys are ok, we were out there and were heading south from the 252 to horn mountain when i heard the distress call. I was glad to hear all the other boats in the area offering to help out,It was intense listening to everything on the radio.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

thanks for all the condolonces guys..... just want to say thanks again to brian and crew for saving our asses. a great group of folks.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

> *Don White (5/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *DoubleD (5/9/2009)*It is easy to arm-chair quarterback, but having been in similar situations I can easily see how everything seemed o.k. I think you guys did everything right. How many people would go through the trouble of diving the boat in those seas after opening the hatches and not seeing anything leaking?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you all made it back safely, you can replace your boat and a little bit of gear but not your lives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you all are ok! Props to the rescue crew! Really sorry SUNDAY-FUNDAY I can't imagine what a tough pill to swallow this ordeal must be. Hope you had her insured to the hilt. Sounds like you dideverything you could. Again sorry about the boat. DW
Click to expand...



+2

And thanks for sharing some details SUNDAY...it will help others I'm sure.


----------



## LITECATCH

Glad ya'll are safe! i so hoped it was not ya'll that had trouble (or anybody for that matter). much is learned by all of us. i hope these single engine small boats take notice. the gulf can be evil. glad ya'll didn't have to spend time in the water. Float plans are great and buddy boating is super. Glad boats were in the area. I sure hate to hear you lost your boat, those Black Fin's are really nice.


----------



## Speckulator

Glad y'all are ok!!!!!!

George


----------



## onoahi

Glad you guys are safe. Sorry to hear about the boat, but thankful y'all didn't end up in the drink.

It's always very reassuring to see other boats around when fishing the floaters, and very frightening when I lose sight of another boat.

Sometimes the crazy shit we do in the name of fun amazes me.


----------



## Xanadu

Glad you guys are safe and I bet the leak had little or nothing to do with what you hit. IF it was an older boat that got re-done it could have been a thru hull that failed or even filled from a rudder falling out. 



Who knows, but I'm sure its going to bug you forever and its a good thing you guys are alright to sit and speculate for the next 50 yrs.


----------



## bluffman2

> *Xanadu (5/9/2009)*Glad you guys are safe and I bet the leak had little or nothing to do with what you hit. IF it was an older boat that got re-done it could have been a thru hull that failed or even filled from a rudder falling out.
> 
> .


:clap


----------



## John B.

Dang Landon, glad you are ok, sorry about the boat, luckily material things can be replaced,

if you're ever in pensacola, pm me, we'll go fishing!


----------



## MSViking

Glad all are well, out of curiosity, was the Coast Guard involved in any way? At that distance, I assumeyou could not reach the Coast Gurard? Or for that matter anyone from the rig?I've heard they monitor 16?At the time of the initial distress call were other boats in sight?If not I bet that was a scaring feeling! Has your insurance company requested anything other than your statement? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to learn from your experience.

MScontender


----------



## Gump

We have an ROV on the boat I work on, we can go dive on it and see if there is any obvious signs. We already have the approximate area of the vessel.


----------



## Joey_d133

Man this made me sick when I heard about it today. kendall (stickman) told me about it and I didnt believe him at first. He said you should just hop on with us next time.


----------



## rauber

thanks god there were other boats to assist. thats like my worst nightmare. i got a liferaft last year i take on all trips just to be sure i have something to float in......


----------



## Garbo

Dang........

Glad everyone is safe. That could have been way way way worse.


----------



## Huntinman

Damn!! Sorry to hear about your boat. Glad to hear everyone made it out in one piece and job well done by the rescue boat!!!


----------



## REEL FEISTY

First of all I am glad everyone made itout of this safe and to give credit to Brian, Richard, and crew for what they did. I have known and fished with Richard for the last 6 years and know Brian through Richard and they are some of the best and most helpful people I have ever met! GOOD JOB GUYS -------- The negative things that were coming from a very few people were out of line and should have never been posted. I don't post much anymore but this thread sucked me in. I can not believe some of the comments made before the captain of the boat that sank even posted and then the ones that followed. This forum did not start out like this! We were all there to help and encourage anyone in trouble or peril. The I.Q. of these people posting negative comments must be in the double digits at least.


----------

